# Chatting Nosie on cold starts...200SX



## Guest (Dec 3, 2002)

Good Afternoon ALL

I have a Nissan 200Sx S14 July 2000 model...what a fantastic car they are !! 

However I have one niggling problem (a noise)with the vehicle which has continued to annoy the hell out of me and has managed to evade the knowledge of mechanics at the dealership i purchased the car from.

The car is still under a NCW - i would just like to go armed with a bit of information to 'assist' them in accurately diagnosing the noise.

If there is anyone out there who may know what this is or has experienced it before i would be SO appreciative if you can send back a reply message....

it goes something like this...:


1. Start vehicle in neutral. (btw the vehicle is manual)

2. Let vehicle idle normally

3. Engage clutch fully to the floor - WITHOUT foot on accelerator.

4. Place vehicle in gear (again with NO presses on accelrator yet)- 1st OR reverse gear doesn't matter.

5. Leave clutch fully engaged (i.e foot full to the floor on clutch) with a gear selected.

6. Now accelerate very SLOWLY !!!

7. When pressure is placed on accelerator a noise occurs. The noise sounds like a grating noise for us lay people. I have been told by two separate people that the noise is equivalent to that of a solenoid chatting. For those of you out there who are mechanically minded does this give any clues ??? The noise lasts for 1/2 - 1 full second only - I assume until fuel feeds through by application of pressure on the accelerator.

Important things to note:

a) Noise ONLY EVER occurs when vehicle is started cold !! Again as a lay person I assume this has something to do with physics and the laws to do with heat contraction and expansion....For example, If I run the car to the shops and stop the vehicle - run in and grab a bite to eat - come out 15 mins later - start vehicle = NO NOISE !!! 

Leave car 30mins to 1 hour = Good chance of getting noise....
however if it is a warm/hot day - might not happen if car has been still for 2 hours after an initial start. 

If car has been stood over night on a cool night = GUARANTEE it would make noise...I think i have explained this factor sufficiently...

b) When you turn car on - idle car in neutral - THEN ACCELERATE (without a gear selected) = NO NOISE !!! 

Whilst a gear MUST be selected - foot can be fully to floor on clutch i.e. noise does NOT appear to be linked to finding a friction point. 

The mechanics at the dealership initially must have thought the clutch was the problem as they replaced my clutch at a great expense to them (vehicle under NCW) - whilst my clutch was worn and i am glad i have a new clutch now - this was not the problem as the noise persisted the same as ever.

c) noise is a lot more obvious if the accelerator is pressed slowly - a quick burst on the accelerator will get the noise, but it is more likely to be missed.

d) on the last trip to the dealership...they believed it was the camshaft sprocket - replaced that under warranty as well - same problem persisted - noise still there...

To save the dealership money and to keep my sanity and fix this noise once and for all i would APPRECIATE any feedback whatsoever on what this noise may be so that I can at least say to the dealership have you ever thought of testing this part or that part???

Your feedback is, as stated, much appreciated !!!

Kind Regards 
Mark Meacham
Australia


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2002)

If you check my post about probs on me Nissan K plate S13 model you will see I am having major probs with cold start as well. Even worse left overnite, turns over once and then cuts out : Once she does fire up, she is a bit sluggish with the old accellerator, but once warm she runs great. Any chance you could undo you Idle control valve and tell me which way the plastic shaped bullet is facing, into the throttle body or into the IACV, also need too know if there is a spring in there too. You sound like the only person who will be able too help me. a 20mm Spanner will do the trick very easy too take off just be carefull in case there is a spring. Have you got a muitimeter see if you can get a DC voltage of the plug that goes into the IACV. Basically you have the same engine design as me, they changed the body design totaly on your model. 

You will be doing me a very big favour, not even the nissan Main dealship couldn't help me They took the spring out and reversed the plastic shaped bullet in the IACV. You are my only of finding this solution. 

Many thanks, if you can do that one small favour for me I will find out from m8(mechanic who sold me the car "7. When pressure is placed on accelerator a noise occurs. The noise sounds like a grating noise for us lay people. I have been told by two separate people that the noise is equivalent to that of a solenoid chatting. For those of you out there who are mechanically minded does this give any clues ??? The noise lasts for 1/2 - 1 full second only -I assume until fuel feeds through by application of pressure on the accelerator (Cold Start only)".

He can't fix mine until I get the info from you. I can't get a Haynes manual for my car, I doubt you can get one for yours. Mine is based on the Sentra model in the US, as yours will be. The Nissan dealership couldn't tell me anything about the car, they said they have no schematics, on this IACV and its DC requirements. If you can tell me if there is a spring and which way the plastic shaped bullet is facing, my m8 just has too find out if there is a broken wire etc.

Sincere thanks m8


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2002)

Gday Blade runner - i am not that technically minded - but to put you out of your misery - as i have been put out of mine - it is the VVT !!!!!!!!!!!!! a VERY commone problem anongst nissan 200sx s14 models !!!!!!!!!!
i got an amazing amount of feedback from another 200sx chat group....please email me at [email protected] for further details....


----------

